# ehhh depressed or something



## INsearch (May 27, 2009)

Yeah I aint going to get to deep into all this, but I used to be/ kinda still am a depressed kid. Well today was youthgroup and I went in feeling ok prayed to the Lord he would strengthen me (cuz I knew their would be many temptations) Well I get to talk to a girl I have known for a long time, and their is allot of drama and such going on with my friends at the moment (go figure ) So she talked to me, and suddenly.... I am feeling depressed. We are driving home from the Church and my stomach is just churning, I feel sick with grief... from where!? I know it has to deal with my friends, but I am getting irritable...stupid doubtful thoughts keep coming up, along with my strange reminisce of when I used to be able to talk and speak as I wanted sigh, and feeling misserable I can't say I feel in a "good" state of mind or faith at this moment. I don't know what I want, I want scriptures about these kind of feelings, I sat for the longest time listening to music before getting on here and thinking to myself "no I don't want to leave the Lord this world is fallen we are disgusting, sinners I don't want any of that" all while suddenly wishing I could I feel in disrepair at the moment and hope you guys have maybe sermons, scriptures, anything I can read. 

(I know these things are best left to a pastor but as we can see its 9:30 and I got home from YG like an hour ago...)


----------



## Michael Doyle (May 27, 2009)

from "Valley of Vision" a collection of Puritan prayers

entitled: Peril



> Sovereign commander of the universe
> I am sadly harassed by doubts, fears, unbelief,
> in a felt spiritual darkness.
> My heart is full of evil surmissings and disquietude,
> ...



Hope this helps.


----------



## reformedminister (May 27, 2009)

Do you feel guilty? I remember when I was eighteen, and thought I was saved because I was baptized and raised in Church. I never knew the Lord until he brought me under conviction and I felt miserable until I surrendered my life completely to him. From that moment, my life changed. It wasn't always easy but God was always there. Let God know how you are feeling and surrender everything to Him.


----------



## LeeJUk (May 27, 2009)

1 Peter 5: 

Humble yourselves, therefore, under the mighty hand of God so that at the proper time he may exalt you, 7 casting all your anxieties on him, because he cares for you.


I would just seek the Lord and remind yourself of the fact that you may have doubts, fears and even part of you wanting to leave the Lord but keep in mind he saved you by grace, he'll uphold you by grace not by your own works and he never started loving you because of your strength or your merit in the first place so he won't stop loving you now just because your struggling.

Also I find that depression gets into my life when i don't have some serious quiet time with God for at least 30min a day with prayer and the word. When I was away with friends in england and had no time my spiritual life collapsed literally, i had no joy and sins and their influence started to get its way into my life.

So don't be discouraged and don't let condemnation creep into your mind and push you further away from God, remember.

It is FINISHED.

your beloved by God, darling in his sight - songs of solomon declares, you are without blemish before him even though you personally be weak. He cares and knows everything about his children personally. You wear royal garments given as a gift from Christ, you've been washed clean by the most precious costly price ever paid - the blood of Christ. Your as righteous today as you were yesterday and as you will be a week from now, because your righteousness is the righteousness of Christ.

Take care brother.


----------



## INsearch (May 27, 2009)

Michael Doyle said:


> from "Valley of Vision" a collection of Puritan prayers
> 
> entitled: Peril
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this!! I was listening to my music had to turn it off and read that whole thing and I just broke down into prayer with my Lord, asking for forgiveness, and praying for strength  I am just happy the Lord does not require of us perfect faith otherwise I would surly be dammed. PRAISE THE LORD!! I don't know... after I read that I was still feeling down but then I just prayed to the Lord now I feel kinda light and happy  I gots lots of home work to do, so it will be late at night when I get to delve into scriptures, but now I feel so.... uhh I feel like some weight has been lifted off of me. I am sorry if this post seemed really heavy and I have to admit I came here with heavy baggage... so it might sometimes (like tonight) get unloaded on you guys, but thanks so much for the reply.

-----Added 5/27/2009 at 10:19:30 EST-----



reformedminister said:


> Do you feel guilty? I remember when I was eighteen, and thought I was saved because I was baptized and raised in Church. I never knew the Lord until he brought me under conviction and I felt miserable until I surrendered my life completely to him. From that moment, my life changed. It wasn't always easy but God was always there. Let God know how you are feeling and surrender everything to Him.



I know I am saved  by the Grace of God I am saved and am so thankful for the Mercy he has shown on me. I really think I need to spend some more time than just like a chapter or two a day in the Word. When ever I read the scriptures I feel more refreshed, and it will usually always take away any gloomy empty feelings I have (yes I know my salvation isn't based on feelings or anything but on my faith in Jesus Christ) I have only been saved for like... hmm well, I gave my life to the Lord like last Wednesday (or Tuesday) fell away on Thursday (the Day after) came crawling back last Sunday (like... uhh 3 days ago) Believe me I was very VERY callased when it came to the world and sinfulness (ie. Very immersed in it all, very profain disgusting person) I do notice however that I feel like I sin more now than I used to lol I am just noticing so much more! I got allot to learn. I have allot to grow in and its going to be a life time.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (May 27, 2009)

ing for you


----------



## Michael Doyle (May 27, 2009)

ing for you as well. Remember, it is all of grace. The gospel is what we as believers must preach to ourselves everyday.


----------



## Idelette (May 28, 2009)

Joshua, I will keep you in prayer as well! You should really consider buying _Valley of Vision_....it has been incredibly encouraging to me!


----------



## PresbyDane (May 28, 2009)




----------



## LeeJUk (May 28, 2009)

praise the Lord


----------



## Knoxienne (May 28, 2009)

Praying for you, Joshua.


----------



## Berean (May 28, 2009)




----------



## he beholds (May 29, 2009)

In His Grip said:


> Joshua, I will keep you in prayer as well! *You should really consider buying Valley of Vision.*...it has been incredibly encouraging to me!



what I was going to say!


----------

